# Outdoor Drain, 4" Pipe Doesn't Fit 4" Catch Basin



## dannerino (11 mo ago)

I cannot imagine a good reason that a 4" connection on a catch basin will not connect to a 4" pipe. I bought 4" x 10' pipe, brand Advanced Drainage Systems and a 
NDS6 in. Plastic Round Speed-D Styrene Drainage Catch Basin with 4" connection. They just don't fit together. The male connection on the basin is about 1/32" too big. Why? I cannot be the only person who has run into this problem. I'm sure there is a logical reason, and a simple solution. Would love to hear what the pros would do in this situation, cuz I gotta finish this job quickly.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Put them close together and use a liberal amount of hydraulic cement around the joint. You’ll be fine, bury it but no need to tamp it down


----------



## dannerino (11 mo ago)

Put them close together and hope that hydraulic cement will stop any leakage? I can't do that. I am doing a test tomorrow with the owner present. These pieces need to fit. I'm thinking about a different brand of catch basin, tested at the store before I buy.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Why are you doing this type of work if you’re not qualified to do it?
just duct tape the pipes together, then spray paint it to match the pipe.
The duct tape will hold just long enough so you don’t look like a moron in front of your customer. By the time they notice the problem you’ll have your $ and be long gone.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

dannerino said:


> Put them close together and hope that hydraulic cement will stop any leakage? I can't do that. I am doing a test tomorrow with the owner present. These pieces need to fit. I'm thinking about a different brand of catch basin, tested at the store before I buy.


Post an introduction if you’re a plumber, if not you’re not going to get any help here 








New Member Introductions


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only. Please introduce yourself!




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dannerino said:


> I cannot imagine a good reason that a 4" connection on a catch basin will not connect to a 4" pipe. I bought 4" x 10' pipe, brand Advanced Drainage Systems and a
> NDS6 in. Plastic Round Speed-D Styrene Drainage Catch Basin with 4" connection. They just don't fit together. The male connection on the basin is about 1/32" too big. Why? I cannot be the only person who has run into this problem. I'm sure there is a logical reason, and a simple solution. Would love to hear what the pros would do in this situation, cuz I gotta finish this job quickly.



You want help from us to have the customer avoid hiring us? You are a 
F
you (u)
c
k
i
n
g ee
(effing)
i
d
i
o
t ee........................................


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Hahah


----------



## dannerino (11 mo ago)

Wow. I see what kind of forum this is. Greedy, selfish, entitled, ignorant, (Trump supporting, probably), ****heads who are only looking out for themselves and have no problem stepping on another guy's neck to earn an extra buck. Those of you who fit this description (and you know who you are even if you won't admit it), are the reason that the term "ugly Americans" was coined. Good day.



I said good day.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Greedy? you mean my mortgage payment makes itself? Selfish? Groceries and utilities are free? Ignorant? I think not. I'm smart enough to not give away my work. Let's go Brandon.

I said 'LET'S GO BRANDON!'.......................


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Its pretty apparent that you leave NO idea what you’re doing.
You are what is considered a “hack”, people like you make real plumbers look bad.
Now you want free advice from a real plumbers? Idiots like you take food off of our tables, then again, idiots like you put a lot of $$$ in our accounts.. sorry, carry on.
Do you do your job for free???? I bet you don’t


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Logtec said:


> Its pretty apparent that you leave NO idea what you’re doing.
> You are what is considered a “hack”, people like you make real plumbers look bad.
> Now you want free advice from a real plumbers? Idiots like you take food off of our tables, then again, idiots like you put a lot of $$$ in our accounts.. sorry, carry on.
> Do you do your job for free???? I bet you don’t



You are correct actually. There is sooooooooooooo much money coming behind these handy hacks and repairing their crappy work.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Greedy and selfish? 
No that’s you, - ripping people off not knowing what your doing all the while pretending like you do, selling yourself like a knowledgeable professional when you’re just a stupid Big box store shopping HACK! 

Plumbing is how I feed my family, pay my bills, and support my family, I’ve spent 25+ years building my (very successful) business so I can make money and live comfortably, not give it away for free to a handyman.

You want free advice? go ask your big box “pro” who sold you that crap.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dannerino said:


> Wow. I see what kind of forum this is. Greedy, selfish, entitled, ignorant, (Trump supporting, probably), ****heads who are only looking out for themselves and have no problem stepping on another guy's neck to earn an extra buck. Those of you who fit this description (and you know who you are even if you won't admit it), are the reason that the term "ugly Americans" was coined. Good day.
> 
> 
> 
> I said good day.



It, generally, is against the law to do plumbing work without a license. Who's ignorant?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> You are correct actually. There is sooooooooooooo much money coming behind these handy hacks and repairing their crappy work.


Big time!
Ive got a nice “dannerino” job coming up on Monday! PVC glue on about 30’ of ABS pipe and fittings, no traps, upside down TY’s… 
$$$


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> You are correct actually. There is sooooooooooooo much money coming behind these handy hacks and repairing their crappy work.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

dannerino said:


> Wow. I see what kind of forum this is. Greedy, selfish, entitled, ignorant, (Trump supporting, probably), ****heads who are only looking out for themselves and have no problem stepping on another guy's neck to earn an extra buck. Those of you who fit this description (and you know who you are even if you won't admit it), are the reason that the term "ugly Americans" was coined. Good day.
> 
> 
> 
> I said good day.


Definitely a Trump supporter, you’d have to be a dope to support Biden. I don’t think most sane people who actually voted Biden will admit it now. Stolen elections have consequences


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Logtec said:


> Big time!
> Ive got a nice “dannerino” job coming up on Monday! PVC glue on about 30’ of ABS pipe and fittings, no traps, upside down TY’s…
> $$$



As the self proclaimed king of the Plumbing Zone, I hereby declare that all diy/handyhack hackery now be referred to as a 'dannerino' job.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> As the self proclaimed king of the Plumbing Zone, I hereby declare that all diy/handyhack hackery now be referred to as a 'dannerino' job.


Hahahahhaah
As the coolest Canadian on PZ,
I agree!!

Double high 5!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Take your speculum and expand the smaller pipe to fit. The pros do it all the time. Seen it on this old house


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

You are supposed to use BALCK GORILLA DUCT TAPE or you get yourself a FERNCO fitting
and force them together.... Best you use both duct tape and a fernco fitting


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Blue2 said:


> Take your speculum and expand the smaller pipe to fit. The pros do it all the time. Seen it on this old house


Yes Richard trethway is a master expander


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

do your best, caulk the rest


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sparky said:


> Yes Richard trethway is a master expander


Richards waist expands further each episode lololol


----------

